# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Xin giúp đỡ cài đặt Sẻvo CSD3 Samsung

## ktshung

Cho em hỏi có bác nào sử dụng em Servo này chưa, cho em xin ít kinh nghiêm cài đặt với ạ, em cám ơn

----------


## congthanh100

> Cho em hỏi có bác nào sử dụng em Servo này chưa, cho em xin ít kinh nghiêm cài đặt với ạ, em cám ơn


Bạn đã cài đặt được chưa vậy ban, cho mình hỏi xíu

----------


## ihackgamevtc

Ko biết hiện giờ bạn đã cài đặt xong chưa?

----------


## biết tuốt

loại này dùng khá dễ mà, nhận nhiều loại motor , bác cài pm rsware   mà dùng

----------

